# Free: où se plaindre?



## chupastar (31 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

Voilà deux mois maintenant que j'ai fait ma demande de freebox, deux mois que je n'ai toujours pas accés à l'ADSL!!!

Il y a un mois et demi il m'ont envoyé un mail me donnant mes coordonnés (login et mot de passe) mais depuis plus rien.

Je suis bloqué à l'étape 2 sur 7 dans la progression de ma demande.

J'ai lu qu'en envoyent des mails de réclamation ça pouvait accelerrer les choses.
Je vais donc voir sur le site de free mais je ne trouve pas d'adresse email à qui je pourrais envoaye un mail de réclamation.

Quelqu'un la connait-il?
Quelqu'un à déjà attendu aussi longtemps avant de recevoir sa freebox?

Merci.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour

Va lire le sujet Choix d'un FAI 

Tu trouveras des renseigenements utiles à ton problème.


----------



## chupastar (1 Novembre 2004)

Merci, je vais essayer le 3144 qui plus est gratuit... J'espère que ça va faire bouger les choses...


----------



## chupastar (2 Novembre 2004)

Malheureusement le 3144 n'est qu'un simple répondeur...
En gros c'est l'explication sonore de ce qu'on peut retrouver sur son site concernant les offre d'accés.

Pas moyen d'avoi un service client.


----------



## demougin (2 Novembre 2004)

prends un autre fai


----------



## fwedo (2 Novembre 2004)

c'est en lisant ce genre de mail que l'hésitation grandit....
je me dis que pour wanadoo, y'a tjrs qq "en vrai" à incendier...mais bon...Coté prix, free est vraiment meilleur...


----------



## yoav (2 Novembre 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> c'est en lisant ce genre de mail que l'hésitation grandit....
> je me dis que pour wanadoo, y'a tjrs qq "en vrai" à incendier...mais bon...Coté prix, free est vraiment meilleur...


 Je partage ton point de vue...


----------



## flakk (2 Novembre 2004)

mouais... faut relativiser un peu aussi..
free est le leader du dégroupage, c'est une "petite boite" en comparaison à FT, et il est évident qu'il faut s'attendre à des couacs de temps en temps...
ils ont notemment un problème récurrent d'appro en FBx... la demande étant toujours suppérieure à l'offre...
il me semble que l'étape ou tu es bloqué est l'intervention physique sur la ligne, et si c'est le cas, free n'est probablement pour rien ds le pb...
FT fait de l'obstruction sur les interventions de ce type.. 

C'est a chacun de peser le pour et le contre.
moi j'ai été dans les premiers clients mamadoo adsl (a l'epoque du 500francs par mois.. puis 45euros par la suite)
malgré ce prix exorbitant, j'ai eu le droit à toutes les merdes possibles et imaginnables...
(j'ai même eu une perte de synchro de 3 semaines.. et ils ont jamais voulu me rembourser quoi que ce soit.. et si le fait de pouvoir incendier quelqu'un au tel était défoulant, c'était aussi completement useless...)
depuis 1 an, je suis chez free en dégroupé et je n'ai eu aucun problèmes...
donc il faut relativiser.
De par mon vécu, je dirais que si free sont très limite niveau relation client, je pense que wanadoo sont de vrai voleurs.. donc pour moi, il n'y a même pas d'hésitation.

forcement, chez free comme ailleurs, on entends surtout les mécontents, et rarement les clients satisfaits...
Dans ton cas chupastar, je comprends ton mécontentement, mais 2 mois, c'est relativement courant chez free... y'a des gens pour qui ca a pris bien plus...
suffit d'aller voir sur les forums de freeks ou de grenouille pour s'en rendre compte..
tu y trouvera aussi les coordonnées pour demander des explications à free.
bon courage

/flakk


----------



## demougin (2 Novembre 2004)

j'ai des lignes wanadoo, free, etc...

fiabilité wanadoo est le meilleur, pour la réponse commerciale aussi (ne pas commencer par crier, il faut expliquer)

ma remarque principale est : il vaut mieux payer un peu plus cher et avoir le service, que d'attendre que free ou autre se reveille ..;


----------



## DVDB (2 Novembre 2004)

*Adresse de réponse FREE a un de mes messages, avec de la patience...*

mailto:support@faq.free.fr


----------



## yret (2 Novembre 2004)

De toutes façons, Free cherche à se lancer dans l'ADSL 2+ (15Mbits/s) donc doit changer ses freebox contre des freebox de seconde génération; c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles, tous les clients en attente de freebox attendront la freebox 2... :mouais: 
Voir www.comparatel.fr

Je connais également pas mal de soucis avec eux: 9 semaines au lieu de 2 annoncées en mars dernier pour passer du 512 au 1024 et maintenant j'attends depuis le 23/09 le passage au 2048 (2 semaines annoncées...  )...


----------



## flakk (2 Novembre 2004)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> ma remarque principale est : il vaut mieux payer un peu plus cher et avoir le service, que d'attendre que free ou autre se reveille ..;



c'est un point de vue...
mais l'inverse est également respectable : avoir plus de services pour moins cher, en sachant que si un pb survient, il sera moins vite réglé.

mais comme je le précisait au dessus, être chez wanadoo n'implique pas d'être à l'abris des problèmes, tout comme être chez free n'implique pas d'avoir obligatoirement des problèmes...
Perso, j'ai eu plus de problèmes chez mamadoo que chez free...

il ne faut donc pas généraliser à outrance...
les expériences négatives des uns et des autres, si elles peuvent être de bons indicateurs, ne sont pas plus fiables qu'un sondage ( c'est la période des sondages foireux, il suffit d'allumer CNN  )

(Je mets volontairement la question de la lenteur d'ouverture de la ligne chez free à par, puisque ce n'est pas à mon sens, un pb du même ordre que de se retrouver sans connection 3 semaines..
Il suffit d'en être conscient lorsqu'on s'inscrit.. et c'est tout. )

/my 2 cents


----------



## MarcMame (2 Novembre 2004)

yret a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, Free cherche à se lancer dans l'ADSL 2+ (15Mbits/s) donc doit changer ses freebox contre des freebox de seconde génération; c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles, tous les clients en attente de freebox attendront la freebox 2...


La Freebox 2, je l'ai déjà depuis 1an. La Freebox gérant l'ADSL2+ est la 4ème génération.


----------

